# Strat trem: claw screw adjustment?



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

I've been tinkering with the trem on my CV60 Strat.

According to this guide:

http://www.fender.com/support/articles/stratocaster-setup-guide

the Fender spec is 3.2 mm (1/8") between the rear of the bridge and the top of the guitar's body.

I'll probably end up having the bridge fairly flat most of the time, but I'd like to try to get it close to 3 mm for now just to see how it feels.

I've heard that the springs on Classic Vibe Strats are fairly stiff. It seems to me from a bit of experimenting that achieving a 3 mm gap is going to require that the claw screws be unscrewed a long way. Is this normal? Approximately how far should they have to be unscrewed?

I think I read somewhere that the claw screws are 1 3/4" in length, so I don't suppose they'll pop out of the guitar's body. (At least I hope they won't...)

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

A few variables to consider . Spring tension and string gauge are directly related,your string gauge will determine claw adjustment . Also be aware that you can have anywhere from 3-5 springs on the block, so it really comes down deciding if you want to be able to pull up the arm or not and if you want a stiff feeling arm or less so .


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Last week I adjusted my trem (floating) using this method: http://www.youtube.com/user/FruduaTv#p/u/11/7luUzgDwwcs
It worked perfectly.

Jean


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't use my trem enough to really worry about it, i keep the nut and saddles lubed and it dives pretty well. 
however, i've seen interviews with a few different artists who swear by this method http://youtu.be/IVQCaQxdSH0
according to them, it's partially about the difference in tension between specific strings.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

jcayer said:


> Last week I adjusted my trem (floating) using this method: http://www.youtube.com/user/FruduaTv#p/u/11/7luUzgDwwcs
> It worked perfectly.
> 
> Jean


I've been watching Frudua's videos for a while now and really like his tips. His video on re-stringing your trem guitar so it doesn't go out of tune is amazing.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

I tried Frudua's method (jcayer's post above). It only took a few minutes to setup and worked pretty well. I haven't had a chance to test the trem extensively after making the adjustment but so far so good.

The video that cheezyridr linked to is interesting as well and I'll keep that in mind.


----------

